# Poll; need some help from passionate haunters



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We got our son's high school varsity football schedule for the upcoming season. The final game of the year (not including playoffs) is Friday, October 31st. I was dreading this since last year.) He'll be a senior. He'll likely start, possibly on both sides of the ball. We've never missed a game since he's been a freshman. The team they're playing is one they'll no doubt beat handily. He has already said it wouldn't bother him if I didn't go, as he is also a big Halloween fan and normally helps out with our haunt. We draw close to 500 TOT's each year, not including parents, and our house has always been "that Halloween House". We get news coverage from at least two of the local tv stations, and people continue to arrive well past TOT hours just to visit and take pics. The thought of "not doing Halloween" really is upsetting. So, all things considered, what would you do?
Again, there will most likely be a post season for his team, and doing both the game and Halloween is not an option.
Thanks for your input. I have much to think about in the upcoming months, as if we don't do a haunt, there will be things I won't start working on.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hard call, but if he's OK with it I'd go with the haunt. It sounds like alot of people would be disappointed it you didn't. Sit down and have a heart to heart with him to see how he really feels. Good Luck.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Hard call, but if he's OK with it I'd go with the haunt. It sounds like alot of people would be disappointed it you didn't. Sit down and have a heart to heart with him to see how he really feels. Good Luck.


Thanks. Yeah, he and I have talked about it, mostly in a kidding way last year and he was pretty clear that we "couldn't NOT do Halloween", but I'll need to really have a good conversation with him. Actually, my wife is the one who is pretty much saying I should go to the game, but I think she'd be okay with whatever decision I arrive at. Quite the conundrum!:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Kids never stick in your face until it is all said and done. I pick going to the game.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Have someone video tape the game. Not only will you be able to see it, you'll be able to watch it again and again.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Game!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeez. Please don't take offense, but...It totally sucks to be you. Seriously.

I don't have kids (that I'm aware of) so I can't say 100% certain anything that has to do with kids, but... last game of the season... I'd feel like a heel if I missed it. And yeah he says he'd be aghast at you missing haunt night but he might be just being stoic, and be really disappointed if he doesn't see you there.

I'd probably work on the haunt and get everything done that I could, train someone to take my place Halloween night, make sure it's wound up and ready and in good hands for the evening, and go to the game. Then give a mighty cheer, pump both fists in the air, and bolt out of there like a bat out of hell when the final horn sounds to get back to the house to take care of the last stragglers at the haunt 

There will be a Halloween at the end of every October. But there'll only be one final game of your kid's senior year. Surely you could find a couple relatives or friends to hold down the fort for at least an abbreviated version of the haunt this once. Your kid'll love you to bits and you can promise him that the two of you will plan a mega haunt to top all previous haunts next year.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm with Revenant on this one...Are you sure there is absolutely NO WAY to do both? Even if, like the good Rev said, you had someone you trust as completely competent to run things?

I don't have kids, either, but the thought of not getting to do a haunt is unthinkable. Not just for me, but for my Fiancee as well! It's something that brings us together and allows us to brainstorm, be creative, make gross, and cool things and see the wonder (and fear) on people's faces at what we went through for the fun of it! We've already been working out how we're going to work out taking our own kids trick-or-treating when we have them, as neither one of us wants to miss taking our kids when they are little, as both our parents always took us...but at the same time, neither one of us wants to NOT be at the haunt! But...we WILL always do a haunt...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Rev's plan has my vote. Game then top speed home. But do the haunt.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

JDUBBYA, It's Game time this year.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I like Rev's plan, but logistically, where isthe game vs. your haunt? If you can't operate it, what about a mega static display with only one person to hand out candy and such?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Tough call....but you onlly have one family...go to the game!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Being a parent myself, I'd go to the game. You know, the whole, "They're only young once" thang.
Would it be feasible to do the Haunt the Saturday before Halloween?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with the rest...you have to go to the game. Kids will say they understand if you're not there but down the road, when they get to be older, they will tell you how disappointed they were. Trust me, I'm hearing now about how upset they were because I missed an event of theirs. I also agree that maybe you can find someone to fill in for you for a while until you get home.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Add another vote for going to the game.

Kids grow up fast and there's no going back. Family comes first. Halloween will still be waiting for you next year.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Lets see ether 500 disapointed TOTs or a important game your son is involved with hard call I say if your sons ok with the haunt (with no doughts) I also would not want to disapoint the TOTs GO WITH THE HAUNT!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you open just that night?
If not, maybe doing a show the weekend before or even doing it on the Sat. after Halloween?
You are no doubt, in a tough situation!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The haunt is a one night deal. Set up the day before/day of and tear down that night. It's rather elaborate and we have a sizeable collection of props. Having someone else run it is tough as we normally employ about 6 people to work various aspects, two of whom are my older two sons, neither of whom will be there. Anyone I know doesn't share the same passion so finding someone else to run the whole walkthrough is a stretch, plus we normally need to get into the house a few times during the evening so I'm not keen on having anyone do this in our absense. The other factor I forgot to mention is that we have a 12 y.o. son who has no interest in football and who has been dragged to more games than we can remember. He has already asked if he has to misss Halloween because of a "dumb football game," so we really need to take into account his feelings too. I know I could find friends for him to go TOT with.
The stadium is only blocks from our home. Even rushing, TOT would end at 8 and the game wouldn't be over until close to 9.
I'm thinking about just a front yard display that would only need one person to hand out candy so as not to break the momentum, but it's gonna be a tough one. That, or put a sign in my yard stating "No display this year. See ya in '09".
Appreciate all the responses thus far. I know what I'll probably end up doing.
(I'll be the one in the stadium weeping.)


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Gotta go with these guys and say Game!
Last game of the season? Sure this won't be parent night, too?
No matter what the kid says, it is a big deal. 
Our kids were in the band and one Halloween (was before we did the yard haunt) was senior night and Hubby and I had to sit thru' the whole game for it in dress clothes. But rain got the "parents night" canceled to our kids true delight! They had their costumes in the car and we left the game to hit the houses in the rain!

I know that isn't the same as having a haunt, but I agree that you should do both, just hang at the haunt 'til the last minute then leave it to be run by family/friends who you trust and have helped in the past. But do not, under any circumstances, miss the game.
It is the last game, no matter if they go on in other conference games or whatever. 
And purely for the luck in it. You said you haven't missed a game so don't mess up your streak. The ONLY game we missed in our daughter's HS soccer career she ended up taking a shoulder to the jaw, getting knocked out and having a concussion. 
So I'm a bit superstitious about missing a game.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*jdubbya, in answer to your question "...all things considered what would you do?" I'd go to the game because of all the reasons you've stated. It is extremely disappointing. I'd also probably go with Revenant and BoysinBoo suggestions. I do have a thought...or maybe it's a question that no one has brought up. Is there any way the final game can be rescheduled? It is Halloween after all (and on a Friday no less). Can't the game be rescheduled for Thursday, October 30th? Saturday, November 1st? Maybe the following weekend? With six months to go I wonder if you talked to the coach, or whoever the appropriate people are, and just find out if it's possible. I don't have children and I have no idea how a varsity football schedule is decided upon, so maybe this is a ridiculous suggestion but Halloween is a holiday (isn't it?). I don't see how it's all that unreasonable to bring up the fact, to the appropriate people, that the date scheduled for the final game is bound to cause conflict (not to mention many, many disappointed children) not just for yourself but, I imagine, for others as well.*


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Oh and I wanted to add that the front yard display is a good idea. Have some signs for the home team and stuff like "go team" etc., with a sign for back to business in '09. 
Would your 12 year old like to stay with the haunt or is he too into the candy yet? Might make him feel extra special to be given such an important role. Him and one other would work out well for you.

Last year I ended up getting emergency surgery on the 25th! You never know what can happen! My hubby and one of our son's and his g/f moved what props we had set up in the backyard to the front and set up a nice display. I was really proud of them! I told them what I wanted and where, helped too much and probably did more than I should've having only just gotten out of the hospital, but the TOTs and their parents liked what we did and said they'd be back next year for the walk through. 
So I guess what I'm trying to say is there will always be next year and people will appreciate what you do even if it is a smaller display!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You've gone to ALL his games, right? And he'll be disappointed if you miss ONE? I don't think so. It would be one thing if this was a one time event, like a school play, or graduation, but man you attended every game faithfully for the whole season. Let's not blow this out of proportion, he has more than enough memories of dad in the stands cheering him on. If he's ok with it, I say do the haunt.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth. Set up a static display and go to the game. If it were anyway posible, I would do the haunt on saturday. That way your son can help. Just add a sign to your display letting the TOTs know you are having it a day later. Be forewarned though, you might increase your traffic because most people wont have to be at several places that night.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good insights everyone. Much to consider.My sense is that if I can possibly find someone to even hand out candy, I can scale back and do a front yard display for this year. If No one is able/willing to help, I'll likely bag it and go to the game. There may be changes in the schedule (what moron would schedule a football game for Halloween!) My biggest concern would be missing him make a great play, although we've seen him do it several times over the past three years.
I've read threads about haunters taking a year off and coming back bigger and better. This might be the year, but we'll see. (sighs heavily)


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Tough Call, as everyone has said.

When I was in High School I was performing in a musical and my mother had to miss seeing it.Was I disapointed? Yes. Did I get over it? Yes. I am now pushing 50 and live 600 miles away.My parents drive down every summer ,when I am in a show,If I have a lead role or not. They have see over the years some very good productions and some very crappy ones.At some point, they will not be able to make the trip.But that is ok.They have supported me in my adventures,all these years. I do not have kids ,so I cant say how yours will feel. I cross my fingers for you that they change the schedule.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Talked some more to my son yesterday. He suggested coming for the second half of the game, which would start just as TOT was wrapping up. He really insists I do the haunt. As luck would have it, we were at a social function and a friend of mine who also sets up a display was listening to the predicament. He offered to maybe come up and help me with my set-up this year. He'd bring some of his stuff and add it to the mix, then hang out until we got back from the game. If this would work out, I could be there for all of TOT hours, hit the game and still be back for the after hours visitors. Plus it takes the worry out of leaving the display up while no one is home, which isn't an option. These "best of both worlds" scenarios don't happen too often so I'm glad it might work out.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like you got a pretty good kid there JW.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Why do schools and teams plan events on holidays? I mean... is it really THAT hard to change the day? What idiot scheduled it?

Just my opinion.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Most normal people don't like Halloween as much as we do.....wait...they are the crazy ones. LOL!

Sounds like going to the second half of the game is the perfect solution to me. Do the big display and go to the game afterwards...in full costume!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely to to the game. What if your son makes a great play and you're not there to see it. If your friend can help you out, that would be great also. I know as a haunter that we live for October 31st, but the football game with your son should take precedent this time. BUT JUST THIS TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I say you can do both. Set up something you can leave in a minute's notice and go to the second half of the game. You might have to shut down a little early, but you can warn people of that and stick the dreaded "unsupervised bowl of candy" out when you leave. Make sure a neighbor can keep an eye on things so you don't come back to a wreck. Maybe you can do a two-part-er where you have a nice static front yard and a more elaborate garage area. When you need to leave, close the garage door and stick a bowl of candy out front. TOTs are happy, kids are happy, fatherdom is still intact.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

The game. My sons were on the swim team and I was lucking I didn't have this deleama. But I did miss a meet where my son finally beat the school record for his event, something he strived to do for 4 years. I got lucking I was able to watch him at the division meet beat his own record.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I say do the haunt and have someone videotape the game. That way if something spectacular happens - you will still get to see it. I have 2 kids (both in college now) and not once have they thrown it in my face that I had to miss a game , etc for whatever reason. If your son says he doesn't mind - take him at his word. For all you know - he'll be rushing home after the game to help you.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I think i would have to say go to the game. Or at least half of it. If it were any other game except the very last one of his regular season I would say different, but I would imagine this one is pretty special to him. 
I agree with Haunted Bayou though and go in full costume. Or perhaps a big sign advertising your haunt after the game. You may end up with more TOT's both young and old then you think.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your son will understand. He's not 8, he doesn't need mommy and daddy like he used to. You haven't missed a game yet. I think that shows that you care. He's old enough to understand that there are things that are important to you too. Not only would he not want to disappoint you, but there are a whole lot of other people looking forward to your event that he wouldn't want to see disappointed either. If he says he's OK with it, then thank him and do your thing.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I say do the haunt. Your son is insisting you do it! Considering you say he usually helps with it too, do you think he is upset he can't help too and really wants to be sure the kids have a haunt to go to? At least you can continue the haunt since he's playing ball. I say you do the haunt and make your son proud like he has made you over the years.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

How far away is the game from your house? Maybe you could go for some of the game while your wife
stays at home, then switch places at halftime or somewhere during the game?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL You have all sorts of opinions here. Have you made up your mind, yet?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, interesting it's still getting responses, and in favor of doing the haunt. At this point, I'm planning to set up as usual. A friend of mine has offered to forego his own display and come help me out. I'll be home until about 7:15 and then head to the game. Figure I'll miss 45 minutes of TOT time. The friend and some helpers will stick around until I get back and then we'll hang out for stragglers, etc.. Being a Friday night, we will probably get some late night arrivals. If for some reason my friend can't make it, I'll likely bag it for a year (unless I can get another fill in) and then go nuts next year. Anything's up in the air right now so I'm not sweating it.(much!:googly:)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like no haunt this year. Found out yesterday that the last game (Halloween night) is also "Senior Night" where the senior varsity players are honored. Can't miss that for the world. Unless by some chance this changes, looks like I'll skip a year and then regroup for '09. (sigh) The guy who was going to come up and help out changed his mind and wants to do his own display (can't blame him). Not sure I could get anyone else to do it for me so...
Oh did I mention it sucks to be me?:zombie: This will be the first year in 25 we haven't done a display of sorts. Hell, I probably won't even carve a pumpkin and leave it out unattended that night.


----------

